# What size hook for spot????



## ilovefish

Hi Fellows. I plan on taking a headboat out of Gransonville at Kent Narrows on saturday and I was wondering what size hook to use to catch some spot. They are still running aren't they?


----------



## OldBay

I use a size 2 baitholder for spot and croaker.


----------



## murphman

#10 Matzuo Circle


----------



## islanderblues

Murphman,

Have you had any problems with the leaders on those #10's Matzuo's breaking loose at the hook? 

They just about drove me crazy last year when I kept losing fish. I wrote to the company complaining and they sent me about 2 doz freebie packs. Must have sent me all of the packs they got back from other disgrunts because when I used them a couple weeks ago, a few broke again....

IB


----------



## OldBay

If you are breaking rigs on spot, there must be some serious defects with the leaders.


----------



## murphman

No problem with the Matzuo's yet. Accept I need my glasses when I tie them to the in line swivel on my fish finder rig(LOL). I mostly use them on rods that are 6'6" and smaller when I'm fishing from small piers or from the boat on IRB. I also have had great success on the larger #6 J Hooks (Longshank) attached to a fishfinder rig. I have a bunch of Matzuo Snells that I haven't even used yet. It should be interesting to see how they hold.


----------



## Billr

Murph. catching a lot of big spotoff CHSP. they do prefer bloodworms. rhey hit , just about anytime.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

I use #2 *red* baitholder hooks...presnelled....made by Eagleclaw. They also make a size #4 and #1. I get mine at Walmart. They stay sharp and I use them on a few trips before I discard them. Usually the color comes off after a couple uses...but the hooks still remain extremely sharp.

I've noticed they outperform the basic saltwater long shanks and circles for spot. I figure it's the color.


----------



## BigJeff823

I like size #2-8 Circle hook snells made by Bear Paw;they will catch more than any other hook in the box.Any type #2-8 will work in a pinch though.Bloodworms are the best bait only a little bit will do ya.


----------



## AI4WD

#1 or 2 circle.....dont even have to hold the rod...they hook theirselves....  I use them on bobbers for my kids....they have a ball....Especially the young ones(5&6) 

They catch so many spot for my live well I usually have to start culling them out!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## sand flea

I actually use #4 or #6 circles. They hold a tiny piece of bloodworm and hook every time.


----------



## catch_them_all

*Catching Spot*

Guys,

I use the eagle claw #2; they seem to work the best when fishing for spot. Moreover, @ SPSP last saturday I caught over 20 spot with night crawlers. Just cust them twice and fit the hook with just a little tease hanging off(1/4"-1/2").  

chris

<MARQUEE><*)))))))))><</marquee>


----------

